# What do you think about before a killer set ??



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

What do you think about before a killer set ?? Simples ...

Theres a couple that I use generally :-

1) I like to visualise myself as a machine and my arms / legs are pistons.

2) I take deep breaths in and imagine each one builds a force inside me to move the weight for my next set.

3) Best till last but I try to clear my mind and let whatever is on the Ipod to to spur me on (I'll often cue up a track so my fave part kicks in around rep 7 or 8 when I know it'll feel like a long way to 12)

Feel a bit of a nob posting this :lol:

Whats does it for you ??


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Honestly nothing my mind is just clear. I don't use iPods. In the zone, 1hr session and out.

Sorry if that's boring


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Honestly nothing my mind is just clear. I don't use iPods. In the zone, 1hr session and out.
> 
> Sorry if that's boring


You really are a machine :lol: or an android !!!!

I'm sure theres some science or summat some boffins from oxbrdige etc come up with that says it motivates and can increase productivity.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not like that for me i just ease into a gear a groove and get to work, let the feel good chems flood out and cog it up a few gears - get a sweat on, get a heart rate going and in the zone...loveley....i never have bad gym days........ever


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Feel a bit of a nob posting this :lol:


Understandable


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Just switch off, me and the weight thats it.

Milky's shouting "You Fat [email protected]!" seems to work for him haha


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Recently ive been thinking about the bast4rd PIP in my delts!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I just stare myself out. Call myself a cnut a few times. Seems to do it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Not dropping the thing and either snapping my arm or getting caught underneath it.

I nearly snapped my arm today on over head DB presses before one of the lads I train with pushed it forward and told me to drop the fcuking thing :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

How pumped i will look after it


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

All the people that used to take the p1ss sayin I look ill because I was so skinny!

"you ok mate, you look like you've got aids" lol fcuk off and look at me know you cnuts!!


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just keep thinking hope i dont shlt myself


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

spudsy said:


> Understandable


lol - whatever works for a bro...i'd just feel a bit of a t1t stood their doing that "I am the wind, i am unbreakable.....like cold caramac" sh1t lol

i'm a fairly angry cnut at best ...if i need a squirt of rage i let memories of my ex wife flood me.......then i do a set and punch someone nearby lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

How everyones gonna be mirin


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> lol - whatever works for a bro...i'd just feel a bit of a t1t stood their doing that "I am the wind, i am unbreakable.....like cold caramac" sh1t lol
> 
> i'm a fairly angry cnut at best ...if i need a squirt of rage i let memories of my ex wife flood me.......then i do a set and punch someone nearby lol


Reason is a heard Paul Mckenna on the radio yonks ago saying if you visulise something inside you growing like a force it can make you stronger, physically or mentally.


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Ronnie Coleman screaming yeah buddy.... nothing but a peanut


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dont think in the gym,just leave everything in there when your done.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

The-Big-One said:


> Ronnie Coleman screaming yeah buddy.... nothing but a peanut


My point exactly - I like to think to myself how easy its gonna be .....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

When I'm blowing out my ass I just tell myself to get it done... I find the "hardest" part is starting the set... Those 1st 1 or 2 reps but once I'm in the grove all I can the is breathe fool


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I think about what would win in a fight, a stag or a small wolf


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I think about what would win in a fight, a stag or a small wolf


This is usually what I think about when my GF tells me about all the bitchin where she works :lol:

Something like - could someone knock a cow out with one punch .....

She usually goes on for 20 mins and says "what do you think" my answer is always "have you told her this directly", "no" sigh !!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Raptor said:


> I think about what would win in a fight, a stag or a small wolf


i'm serprised you dont think about fuking gerbils whilst torturing kittens lol


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Reason is a heard Paul Mckenna on the radio yonks ago saying if you visulise something inside you growing like a force it can make you stronger, physically or mentally.


I do this - not in any deliberate way, but before the big sets, I clear my mind, breathe deeply & just mentally 'wind up'.

I'll have to try a more focussed approach for deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> This is usually what I think about when my GF tells me about all the bitchin where she works :lol:
> 
> Something like - could someone knock a cow out with one punch .....
> 
> She usually goes on for 20 mins and says "what do you think" my answer is always "have you told her this directly", "no" sigh !!!!!


I think she's cheating on you with me mate, sounds identical to the sh1t I have to put up with!

In the gym, me and my training partner just generally insult each other before a big set, 'you lanky streak of p1ss skinny cun.t, there's no way you're gonna lift that, you better have a word with yourself mate and get back on the baby weights....'

Reverse psychology, works a treat.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I think she's cheating on you with me mate, sounds identical to the sh1t I have to put up with!


The things you do for BJ eh ??



> In the gym, me and my training partner just generally insult each other before a big set, 'you lanky streak of p1ss skinny cun.t, there's no way you're gonna lift that, you better have a word with yourself mate and get back on the baby weights....'
> 
> Reverse psychology, works a treat.


Works fine until PCT - "You dont have to be like that I'm going home" :lol:


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

I take my ipod out when im about to do a killer set, i like the sound of the plates, but i calm my breathing, get it in a timing then ill just blast it and im in the zone


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't really think of anything. I just try to clear my head and get on with it. If I'm on a machine like a shoulder press or leg press, sometimes I will close my eyes and just keep pushing out reps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm with Uriel with this one. My first wife has got me more personal bests than anyone or anything else. Some whilst we were together but many, many more since we split up lol....

I just have to think back for a minute or so and I could lift a house.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As Dave pointed out l tend to call myself a fat bastard, in my mind l visualise what l want to see in the mirror.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i just wait for the base to kick in on my Prodigy track, then smash it.

or if theres a recent incident on the doors thats really ticked me off and should have dealt with it better, like with a right hook lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> i just wait for the base to kick in on my Prodigy track, then smash it.


I cant train with something in my ears, l also wonder how you can concentrate with the gym music in the background.


----------



## dribble (May 12, 2012)

the only thing i think about is "fcuk this is going to hurt!" lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Do a few things to mix it up. Sometimes I visualise the weight as smaller and imagine it to be say half the weight.

Sometimes I stare myself out and tell myself 'go on the f*cking c*nt lift the bar, be a f*cking animal, aarrrgghh' <- in my head of course, behaving like that gets you funny looks.

Sometimes I look at my body parts I really want to improve and visualise them growing.

Sometimes I think about the people I hate. Like if I'm benching I picture somebody I dislike pushing the bar on me and telling me I can't do it.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

when squatting two things

don't get crushed

don't sh1t........ :cursing:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just think about my end goal, how I want to look.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant train with something in my ears, l also wonder how you can concentrate with the gym music in the background.


Nothing worse than half way through a squat and your earphone starts pulling on your ear then pops out.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

don't know how people can train with ear phones...................feel i need 2 be aware of whats going on around me.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> don't know how people can train with ear phones...................feel i need 2 be aware of whats going on around me.


You're lifting weights, not riding a motorbike!

I lift with my ipod on full volume - quick scan around to see I've got enough room to do whatever it is I'm gonna be doing, and whilst I'm actually doing the set I expect no-one will get in my space.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I imagine not tearing my shoulder up


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

I think about teams of Fkrs forcing me into a kill or be killed situation

also call myself a weak victim [email protected] over and over


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

right this is gunna sound like i am going completely insane, but i feel i should share.

i have an alter ego, i even have a name for him, 2 names of people i dont like. And this person has every single characteristic i despise and hate about this world and certain people in it, he epitomises them, in every way shape and form. he is smarter than me, stronger than me, quicker than me, better looking. or so he thinks, and its my job to show this cnut who the man is, he is always looking over me, whispering doubt into my ear, telling me i will fail, i am worthless, and it is my job to demolish this b*stard. every rep, every set, every meal, that cnut thinks he is one step in front, or so he thinks. It is my job when i sit down in front of a meal or enter the gym, to show this fool up. he eats more than me, train harder, takes more test, and that why forever i will push myself.

Capt kirk karwoski- "powerlifting is an external view of how p***ed off at the world i really am"


----------



## MickR (Jul 4, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> right this is gunna sound like i am going completely insane, but i feel i should share.
> 
> i have an alter ego, i even have a name for him, 2 names of people i dont like. And this person has every single characteristic i despise and hate about this world and certain people in it, he epitomises them, in every way shape and form. he is smarter than me, stronger than me, quicker than me, better looking. or so he thinks, and its my job to show this cnut who the man is, he is always looking over me, whispering doubt into my ear, telling me i will fail, i am worthless, and it is my job to demolish this b*stard. every rep, every set, every meal, that cnut thinks he is one step in front, or so he thinks. It is my job when i sit down in front of a meal or enter the gym, she show this fool up. he eats more than me, train harder, takes more test, and that why forever i will push myself.
> 
> Capt kirk karwoski- "powerlifting is an external view of how p***ed off at the world i really am"


quality mate, will remember that next time im deadlifting haha


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

love to play something that will get me hyped with lots of guitars and drops, bit of korn or napalm death...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I like to have a good metal song on loud in the background but I don't actually think of anything. Just a few deep breaths and go for it


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

i just select a really good song on my ipod

and wait about 10 seconds before the best bit of it and begin to lift

ill be pushing through and then the best bit of the tune comes on and its like RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> I cant train with something in my ears, l also wonder how you can concentrate with the gym music in the background.


Same...the odd time Im there and noone else is Im chuffed I can knock the shedload of b****x thats usually playing off.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> How pumped i will look after it


This.

And strangely, number 3 on your list - ddddddddddddrop!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I dont tink of anyhhing but how the reps are feeling and if I can push on to 20 reps. (Squats).


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i think of the care bears and fluffy clouds


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

imagine my inspirations or people i love spotting me for the last couple of reps. does wonders


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

An heavy new borne baby weighs around 4kg, so i put myself in the mind set where the more i can lift the more children im saving (in a strange universe where me not squatting/pressing/lifting will result in a horrific death)

so if i do 100kg squat 3x5 im saving 75 kids (strange i no)

do this because when i started lifting i git told it helps induce you'r fight or flight brain response witch increases the adrenalin production, now i believe that is almost 100% broscience but its become a habit and works for me, but what can i say i was young believed every thing someone who was big told me

as i read this it makes me realize how strange it is haha


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I think about every cnut that has ever p1ssed me off in some way....

I let all that rage build up inside me and imagine every rep is somehow putting the world to rights....

After that I'm usually quite chilled....

Or sometimes, I just listen to my music and use it as a distraction trying to put the reps half time with the beat battling through the pain of those last reps...

I think we are all a bit strange!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I think about sex baby... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just lift the fcukin weight ya **** lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I just stare myself out. Call myself a cnut a few times. Seems to do it


This.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> This.


what you call JD a cnut aswell ???


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I think about the basterds who fuked me up in a ambush


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i think about how much more handsome i am than my ex's new lad,that normally spurs me on haha


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Chat sh*t to myself, Have slapped myself a few times in past when gearing up for heavy squats or deadlfits


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> What do you think about before a killer set ?? Simples ...
> 
> Theres a couple that I use generally :-
> 
> ...


So you're a transformer!! LOL

Best post ive seen all day!!

I think of my boyfriends ex gf's body.. i NEEd to be fitter than her LOL


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mockett said:


> An heavy new borne baby weighs around 4kg, so i put myself in the mind set where the more i can lift the more children im saving (in a strange universe where me not squatting/pressing/lifting will result in a horrific death)
> 
> so if i do 100kg squat 3x5 im saving 75 kids (strange i no)
> 
> ...


you my friend need help, and stay away from those babies


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I visualise someone who has ****ed me off and build up a rage then just think that your having to use aggression to shove them out the way (for bench press)

I also like to visualise the lift going up without a problem and just tell myself it will go from here to here. And then just do it.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

it depends what exercise i'm doing

deadlifts i'm grinning cheek to cheek. absolutely love em, true test of might :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I think 'awww sh1t this is gonna be fun!'


----------

